# Feeding Fly



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Caught this one supping up the nectar.

Handheld on the 5Dsr, Canon MP-E 65mm and Yongnuo YN24 EX twin head flash and homemade diffusion.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 12, 2020)

Great detail in the eyes.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice image, those eyes...  =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Ta!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 12, 2020)

He looks so fly!

Nice shot, very nice!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 12, 2020)

Your killing  me, you've had some great shots and I've been sitting  out the freaking  heat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Your killing  me, you've had some great shots and I've been sitting  out the freaking  heat. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you very much indeed J.  Your comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Donde (Jul 14, 2020)

Wonderfully sharp.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you D.


----------

